# Crown And Stem Advice For C150 Movement



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've just splurged some cash on a new hummer, and i want to bring it up to original spec with an IWC fish crown

My question is do I need a new stem too, or is is easy/possible to remove the aftermarket crown from the original stem? Are the stems the same as the Bulova ones? and is the thread 0.8mm? Where would I get a stem from (the crown is available on eBay unless anyone has a better idea?)

Strange that a hummer needed a new crown - it's not like you are winding it every day!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You should not have to re-new the stem....unless someone has cut it too short when fitting the after-market crown.

The stem is for an ESA 9162 or ESA 9164 movement --- a Bulova one will not fit --- and the thread size is normally Tap 10 (1.0mm)....

Which means your crown should also be Tap 10. You'll also need to measure the pendant tube O/D and get a waterproof crown suit.

Crowns can be a nightmare....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> You should not have to re-new the stem....unless someone has cut it too short when fitting the after-market crown.
> 
> The stem is for an ESA 9162 or ESA 9164 movement --- a Bulova one will not fit --- and the thread size is normally Tap 10 (1.0mm)....
> 
> ...


gulp! Thanks Paul

actually, i might get used to the replacement....

The one's on t'bay are all 0.8 thread, so at least i will wait until my new toy arrives and measure twice instead of paying twice!


----------

